# infantry vision ??



## weeze (9 Apr 2004)

Hello everybody,  I have been reading in this forum for about a month now and was just wondering what the vision requirements are for infantry and if glasses are ok.   thanx.


----------



## scm77 (9 Apr 2004)

http://www.dnd.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/034-30_e.asp   

You should find it there.


----------



## D-n-A (9 Apr 2004)

you can have glasses, aslong as your vison category is either a V1, V2 or V3


----------



## GregC (9 Apr 2004)

And if it‘s too bad, we (thank god) live in a day and age with LASIK! Just had it done last week......if you have the cash and your eyes qualify, I‘d highly recommend it.

Only downside is that I now have to wait a year before trying to join the infantry again....but I‘m not complaining, without LASIK I wouldn‘t be able to get in anyway!


----------



## weeze (10 Apr 2004)

OK so if v1 = 20/20 then what does v2 and v3 equal ??


----------



## chk2fung (10 Apr 2004)

I had someone in my platoon who had a prescription of over 400 closer to 500 in one eye and that was classified a V4.  He wasn‘ted allowed to go combat arms so he became a signals officer which is as close as he could get to combat arms.  I was classified as V3 an able to be an engineer, i have 325 or so in my right eye and 175 in my left with some astigmatism. V3 you should be able to read up to the sixth line or so on the eye chart with glasses I think.  that is good enough for about everything but pilot I think.

Charles


----------



## D-n-A (11 Apr 2004)

chk2fung, I think you  also haev to be able to see some of the letters without your glasses aswell, I‘m not positive on it though.


----------



## weeze (11 Apr 2004)

so if you need corrective eyewear what do you where in the field glasses, goggles, contacts


----------



## Gayson (11 Apr 2004)

You can wear your civy glasses, there are combat glasses.  These glasses are the ugliest things but they function well, and I am pretty sure you can wear them with NBCD gear unlike most civy glasses and contact lenses.


----------



## D-n-A (11 Apr 2004)

I‘d recommend not wearing contacts into the field, since the chances of them getting dirty/lost is high

just wear glasses, either a good pair of civvie ones, or if you can/want get the combat ones


----------

